# 7 months old German Shepherd uncontrollable



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello all, I've lurked on this website for advice but couldn't really find a scenario close to mine.

My dog levi(7 months old), has recently been acting uncontrollable. He jumps on my parents and sometimes nips his teeth at me when I tell him to stop something. I walk him but we have a small neighborhood so I think I need to do more loops around. I use mostly a prong collar on him(which he constantly pulls on), it is impossible to walk him without a prong collar, although I recently got him an e-collar. He his always hyper and it makes it impossible to have him inside the house, he's mostly outside(which he hates) and when he's inside I have to put him in his cage to prevent him from destroying everything. I agree that he might not be getting enough attention from me, due to the fact that my college classes are very tasking.
I welcome any advice, and will take them into consideration.
Thank you all


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

This story is heartbreaking! You admit that your pup is under exercised and under stimulated mentally, but continue to react to his excess energy as a disciplinary issue!

If you don't have the time and energy to give him a good life, please find him a new home!


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

He needs more exercise. He needs training. He needs structure. 
Apologies, but it sounds like you aren't providing it.

Take him for enough exercise that he actually drains a bunch of his energy. The amount is different for each dog.Then you can start dealing with these issues. Once you know how much exercise he requires, ask yourself if you can provide this daily.
Fixing the behavior is relatively simple once his daily needs are taken care of.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why did you get a German Shepherd? Better get a Greyhound for your current life style. They are fine with a couch and a walk around the block. Unless you drastically change your life style and educate yourself on GSDs, rehome him before he becomes unmanageable and unadoptable. But glad that you are here with your questions though. Please take all the advice given, seriously. We all have the best intentions.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Jorski said:


> He needs more exercise. He needs training. He needs structure.
> Apologies, but it sounds like you aren't providing it.
> 
> Take him for enough exercise that he actually drains a bunch of his energy. The amount is different for each dog.Then you can start dealing with these issues. Once you know how much exercise he requires, ask yourself if you can provide this daily.
> Fixing the behavior is relatively simple once his daily needs are taken care of.


Thank you, I'll put more effort into this. We used to go on 1 hr walks (back and forth combined) in my old neighborhood and we'd play fetch for another hour later in the day, but my new neighborhood is very small so there is no where to walk to without getting on the main road. I started watching videos on using him on a treadmill which can help him burn energy more. But if that doesn't work out, I'll definitely start driving to a park or find another way to exercise him.
Thank you


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Jorski said:


> He needs more exercise. He needs training. He needs structure.
> Apologies, but it sounds like you aren't providing it.
> 
> Take him for enough exercise that he actually drains a bunch of his energy. The amount is different for each dog.Then you can start dealing with these issues. Once you know how much exercise he requires, ask yourself if you can provide this daily.
> Fixing the behavior is relatively simple once his daily needs are taken care of.


Thanks for the reply, I plan to take all the advice. I love this dog and waswas on the right path once where we would work out most of this energy but my new neighborhood makes it almost impossible to have a long walk. But that shouldn't be an excuse, I'd start working on new ways to exercise him.
Thank you


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> This story is heartbreaking! You admit that your pup is under exercised and under stimulated mentally, but continue to react to his excess energy as a disciplinary issue!
> 
> If you don't have the time and energy to give him a good life, please find him a new home!


You read me wrong, I admit that he doesn't get as much attention as he used to from me. That's why I came to this website for help, I'm changing that and finding more ways to exercise him but your advices would be a great help.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Olumido123 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I plan to take all the advice. I love this dog and waswas on the right path once where we would work out most of this energy but my new neighborhood makes it almost impossible to have a long walk. But that shouldn't be an excuse, I'd start working on new ways to exercise him.
> Thank you


Do you have a yard where you can play fetch or with a flirt pole? Honestly, on leash walks usually aren’t enough for a young shepherd, even if you go multiple miles. They need the chance to run. I view leash walks more as mental stimulation. Sure, it’s some exercise and better than none, but in my opinion, it more takes energy off the top rather than actually draining.

I can walk my guy for two hours, about three miles, and he naps for at most two solid hours, then is ready to go again. Then throughout the day we play fetch and sometimes with the flirt pole. But if I take him somewhere off leash for an hour or more, he’s exhausted and done physically for the day. Is there anywhere you can take your pup on a long line so he can run?


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> Do you have a yard where you can play fetch or with a flirt pole? Honestly, on leash walks usually aren’t enough for a young shepherd, even if you go multiple miles. They need the chance to run. I view leash walks more as mental stimulation. Sure, it’s some exercise and better than none, but in my opinion, it more takes energy off the top rather than actually draining.
> 
> I can walk my guy for two hours, about three miles, and he naps for at most two solid hours, then is ready to go again. Then throughout the day we play fetch and sometimes with the flirt pole. But if I take him somewhere off leash for an hour or more, he’s exhausted and done physically for the day. Is there anywhere you can take your pup on a long line so he can run?


I got a long leash for this purpose since my backyard isn't fenced but it ended up being too short I have a longer one on the way so hopefully that's long enough. And as soon as I get the backyard fenced, it should be a lot easier.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Many people get up in the morning and drive to a park or wilderness area to run or jog, with a dog. There are dog owners in New York City on this board who also manage to get their dog plenty of exercise. This isn't an neighborhood issue--you will do it if it's important to you.

I don't think that a treadmill can duplicate the experience of a long walk. Getting outside in fresh air to see and sniff is incredibly important to their mental well being. The mental experience of new smells, sounds, and encounters is important to them, and they most want to _share _that experience with their person -- it's a key facet of how they connect with us. 

Do some research on all the city/county parks, or state hiking trails within a 30 minute drive. Add a few more that are 30-60 minutes away on weekends. Change up your routine. You may find that a morning outing with your dog in nature every morning makes your college studies much less stressful!


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Magwart said:


> Many people get up in the morning and drive to a park or wilderness area to run or jog, with a dog. There are dog owners in New York City on this board who also manage to get their dog plenty of exercise. This isn't an neighborhood issue--you will do it if it's important to you.
> 
> I don't think that a treadmill can duplicate the experience of a long walk. Getting outside in fresh air to see and sniff is incredibly important to their mental well being. The mental experience of new smells, sounds, and encounters is important to them, and they most want to _share _that experience with their person -- it's a key facet of how they connect with us.
> 
> Do some research on all the city/county parks, or state hiking trails within a 30 minute drive. Add a few more that are 30-60 minutes away on weekends. Change up your routine. You may find that a morning outing with your dog in nature every morning makes your college studies much less stressful!


Awesome, I really appreciate it. I found a park that's not a far drive from me. I walked him around the neighborhood today for around 50 mins. It will help to change the scenery tho since it will start to bore him looping around the same neighborhood like 4 times in a row.
Thank you


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Olumido123 said:


> Hello all, I've lurked on this website for advice but couldn't really find a scenario close to mine.
> 
> My dog levi(7 months old), has recently been acting uncontrollable. He jumps on my parents and sometimes nips his teeth at me when I tell him to stop something. I walk him but we have a small neighborhood so I think I need to do more loops around. I use mostly a prong collar on him(which he constantly pulls on), it is impossible to walk him without a prong collar, although I recently got him an e-collar. He his always hyper and it makes it impossible to have him inside the house, he's mostly outside(which he hates) and when he's inside I have to put him in his cage to prevent him from destroying everything. I agree that he might not be getting enough attention from me, due to the fact that my college classes are very tasking.
> I welcome any advice, and will take them into consideration.
> Thank you all


It seems he needs some training outside of the "exercise lack" part of this problem. Nipping at you is not a light problem. It sounds like a lack of respect, leadership, and training. Nipping should be *strongly* corrected. What training has he had? How do you use the prongs? 
Be extremely careful with e-collars; they take some learning and can cause big problems if used in an inexperienced way.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kathrynil said:


> It seems he needs some training outside of the "exercise lack" part of this problem. Nipping at you is not a light problem. It sounds like a lack of respect, leadership, and training. Nipping should be *strongly* corrected. What has he been taught? What do you mean by impossible to use the prongs? How do you use them?
> Be extremely careful with e-collars; they take some learning and can cause big problems if used in an inexperienced way.


He has been taught the basic sit, down, paw, stay commands. I'm trying to teach him to drop things, but my family makes it hard since they chase him around making that his play time and whenever I try to get him to settle down and to drop he thinks we are playing and then runs off with his tail wagging.
Whenever we are on walks, he pulls with the prong collar. Although I think it's because it's a bit to big for him, but if I remove a link it becomes too small so I'm just waiting for him to grow a bit more into it currently.

And I think I used the word nip wrongly. He has never bit me but kinda just little gnashing of his teeth, not verbal or aggressive at all but you can tell it's his way of trying to not listen.

And yeah the e-collar can be dangerous and that's why I make sure I'm the only one who uses it, since I'm the only one who watched a lot of videos on it. When I first got it I started light and tried to use the vibrate and that freaked him out, and I've never had a good experience with the vibrate. What really worked is the shock, but I keep it low. And I haven't used the shock collar for a while since I need to reteach him somethings before I can correct him from doing otherwise. He's also not food driven in the least and that makes it harder.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Olumido123 said:


> He has been taught the basic sit, down, paw, stay commands. I'm trying to teach him to drop things, but my family makes it hard since they chase him around making that his play time and whenever I try to get him to settle down and to drop he thinks we are playing and then runs off with his tail wagging.
> Whenever we are on walks, he pulls with the prong collar. Although I think it's because it's a bit to big for him, but if I remove a link it becomes too small so I'm just waiting for him to grow a bit more into it currently.
> 
> And I think I used the word nip wrongly. He has never bit me but kinda just little gnashing of his teeth, not verbal or aggressive at all but you can tell it's his way of trying to not listen.
> ...


Have you taught him a proper heel?


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes i did, but i wasn't consistent its part of what i plan to reteach him.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Before you correct him for doing all the wrong things, he should know what is right!
He hasn't been taught to properly walk beside you if it wasn't consistent. So of course he pulls! He doesn't know not to. Get something that drives him: food, toys, playtime, praise...anything -better to spend some money on something that drives him that to have an dog you hate walking with- and teach him a proper heel. There are videos everywhere that can help you, or the forum can.
Once he knows what is right, you can correct him for what is wrong.
When he pulls, DO not pull back! It will work against you, as it is the nature of dogs (called the opposition reflex) to go in the opposite direction when pulled on. The prongs should be slack. When he makes a move to pull, pop him. This is after you teach a proper heel.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kathrynil said:


> Before you correct him for doing all the wrong things, he should know what is right!
> He hasn't been taught to properly walk beside you if it wasn't consistent. So of course he pulls! He doesn't know not to. Get something that drives him: food, toys, playtime, praise...anything -better to spend some money on something that drives him that to have an dog you hate walking with- and teach him a proper heel. There are videos everywhere that can help you, or the forum can.
> Once he knows what is right, you can correct him for what is wrong.
> When he pulls, DO not pull back! It will work against you, as it is the nature of dogs (called the opposition reflex) to go in the opposite direction when pulled on. The prongs should be slack. When he makes a move to pull, pop him. This is after you teach a proper heel.


Thank you, i plan to get on that starting today.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Also any advice on treats to get him? He doesn't like most of his treats and the treats he does like is not healthy for him. I have to buy beef and dry it out in the oven and he seems to like that, but i'm not sure if there are any alternatives.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I use string cheese and chicken hotdogs when I really need to get my dog’s attention.

There’s a lot said on this thread about exercise through walks. I seldom walk my dog for exercise. Walks are generally for exposure for me. 
The thing that tires my dog the most, both mentally and physically, is tracking or scent games. It can be as simple as toys or milk jugs hidden in the house or yard. Its low demand for the owner but very stimulating for the dog.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Isn't that bad for the dog, like health wise? And i'll definitely look into those games
Thank you


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Your dog needs to run more!


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Olumido123 said:


> Isn't that bad for the dog, like health wise? And i'll definitely look into those games
> Thank you


If it’s only for treats your pup should be fine. Just not to many treats.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Olumido123 said:


> Also any advice on treats to get him? He doesn't like most of his treats and the treats he does like is not healthy for him. I have to buy beef and dry it out in the oven and he seems to like that, but i'm not sure if there are any alternatives.


Chicken hearts were a winner for Kias. So were hot dogs, which are cheap, and bacon. Just a couple of ideas. Good luck!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Not just food stimulates drive. Play, praise, and toys also work depending on the dog.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

I had a nipping issue from my pup at first, and read that dogs correct their own litters with gentle nips to the side of the neck. It only took a few times of getting a firm but gentle pinch of fur on neck, along with a solid "no" and it nearly stopped completely. I had to remind her a few times over the following few weeks, but the difference was profound. One caution I would have is that your dog is at the point of getting his hormones, and with any breed that can add to the seriousness of nipping. 

As for the prong collar, I had to watch a few videos online about how to size and position the collar on the dog's neck. If it slides down to his shoulders, it won't work. It sounds like that could be the case, since you say he is pulling during the walk. Positioned correctly, just behind the ears, they require almost zero tension to work correctly. I also went thru two to get one that worked better. For my dog the Herm Sprenger model works much better. If you have access to a trainer, I would encourage you to enroll immediately. In my area, group classes are about $250-$300 for 5 weeks. Hope this helps.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Your family is undermining your training by chasing him and rewarding bad behavior. Find a good trainer, work on consistent behavior through rewards and some negative reinforcement needed. Watch many Stonnie videos more than once.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

I want to thank you all for your advice. I've been walking my dog a lot more and i can definitely see a change in behavior and energy. He's able to stay with me inside now for longer without going crazy on everything inside. It feels amazing to actually feel like i'm on the right path.

But the one problem i have now is that, he really seems to be ignoring me on purpose. I can call his name and he'd look at me and ignore me, or i'd tell him to sit and most of the time i have to force/guide him to a sit. He was very good with all this before and i've been trying to reinforce it more but he just acts very stubborn and i think its on purpose. I heard it might be his rebellious phase but i don't think it should be this bad, I'm mostly ever comfortable when he's on a leash so that i can prevent him from doing things since he never listens.

I'm sure hes doing it on purpose because when there is treats involved, he does it well. But without treats or if hes not hungry he just ignores my command. I'm firm with him though, making sure he sits and wait before he goes out or comes in but he doesn't listen and wants to come in without doing what i ask of him.

Again thank you all for your help. You guys are awesome


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Olumido123 said:


> Hello all, I've lurked on this website for advice but couldn't really find a scenario close to mine.
> 
> My dog levi(7 months old), has recently been acting uncontrollable. He jumps on my parents and sometimes nips his teeth at me when I tell him to stop something. I walk him but we have a small neighborhood so I think I need to do more loops around. I use mostly a prong collar on him(which he constantly pulls on), it is impossible to walk him without a prong collar, although I recently got him an e-collar. He his always hyper and it makes it impossible to have him inside the house, he's mostly outside(which he hates) and when he's inside I have to put him in his cage to prevent him from destroying everything. I agree that he might not be getting enough attention from me, due to the fact that my college classes are very tasking.
> I welcome any advice, and will take them into consideration.
> Thank you all


I read the whole thread. It's good that you are committed to changing things, I just wanted to add a few things no one mentioned. 
I made a 30' line for my dog using a couple of old clips off of busted leashes and $5 worth of rope from the hardware store. I like the whatever it is climbing/marine rope. Don't waste your time with cotton rope or that yellow garbage, it's too hard to tie proper knots in. Some old hockey or electrical tape can be used to wrap the knots for added safety. I put a clip at either end so I can fasten it around my waist and keep my hand free. Shadow had hers for 6 years, cost less then $10 to make. I only had to make a new one because hers got burnt in half while we were camping.
Play fetch for 10 minutes before you try and walk him, makes a huge difference. Also when walking do quick direction changes or figure eights to get his attention fixed on you. Stop using the prong if it doesn't fit properly.
Spend a few minutes a day brushing, giving belly rubs, anything that means you are focused on him and only him. Leave the phone at home on walks, that's his time not yours. I hope you are already doing this. Lots of us are busy and it's tough to spend time with our dogs, so make sure the time he gets is quality time.
You can cut one hotdog into a pile of little bitty treats, so if he likes them go for it. I microwave for a few seconds, cut into small slices and then cut the slices into halves or quarters. Bag them in your pocket though or they make your pockets stink. 
Since your family is already chasing him, teach him tag. You chase him then he chases you, that way you can add start and end cues to prevent issues down the road.

Have fun with your pup, he sounds like a good dog.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Woah this is awesome advise. 😅Dog things are expensive so I'm glad you gave me a way to make him a line cheap.
Thank you


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I read the whole thread. It's good that you are committed to changing things, I just wanted to add a few things no one mentioned.
> I made a 30' line for my dog using a couple of old clips off of busted leashes and $5 worth of rope from the hardware store. I like the whatever it is climbing/marine rope. Don't waste your time with cotton rope or that yellow garbage, it's too hard to tie proper knots in. Some old hockey or electrical tape can be used to wrap the knots for added safety. I put a clip at either end so I can fasten it around my waist and keep my hand free. Shadow had hers for 6 years, cost less then $10 to make. I only had to make a new one because hers got burnt in half while we were camping.
> Play fetch for 10 minutes before you try and walk him, makes a huge difference. Also when walking do quick direction changes or figure eights to get his attention fixed on you. Stop using the prong if it doesn't fit properly.
> Spend a few minutes a day brushing, giving belly rubs, anything that means you are focused on him and only him. Leave the phone at home on walks, that's his time not yours. I hope you are already doing this. Lots of us are busy and it's tough to spend time with our dogs, so make sure the time he gets is quality time.
> ...


Woah this is awesome advise. 😅Dog things are expensive so I'm glad you gave me a way to make him a line cheap.
Thank you


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Olumido123 said:


> Woah this is awesome advise. 😅Dog things are expensive so I'm glad you gave me a way to make him a line cheap.
> Thank you


I used a bowline knot for the clips and wrapped it with tape. With clips on both ends it doubles as a running tie out if you ever need to just slip the rope through the handle on his leash and fasten each end to a stationary object, tree, truck or whatever. He will have the whole length to run up and down.
Dog stuff is expensive, so a bit of thinking can save you tons of cash.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You have learned the main downside of treat training. He isn't responding to you, he responds to the treat. My current trainer, who I’m not using anymore due to Covid but would if I needed to, uses treats very sparingly and weans off them quickly. His advice is to make yourself so interesting to the dog that he focuses totally on you. I did focused training, Look at me, Watch. I used intermittent food rewards, praise and favorite toys to train. I suggest you watch a lot of Stonnie videos, One of favorites is a video series I stumbled on when I was researching field Labradors. If you watch them through you will get a good idea of how he makes himself interesting during training. He talks about training as an art, keyed toward the dog itself.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I missed Tim’s Stonnie video. You can never watch too many of them. He is the best.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I made a 30' line for my dog using a couple of old clips off of busted leashes and $5 worth of rope from the hardware store.


If you don't have a busted leash to use to repurpose the clips, you can find large leash-clips at the hardware store for around $1-$2. I've seen them at small Ace/True Value-type neighborhood stores, and also at giant Home Depot stores -- they're in the hardware aisle in a little plastic bin.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

He is a 7 month old GSD, acting like a typical GSD who lacks the necessary training and stimulation. I highly suggest you take the time NOW to hire a trainer and either become more active with your dog or invest your money into doggy daycare. As far as pulling on a walk, you're using your prong collar wrong. I have never had to use one with my GSD, we have a leather martingale that works well. When she pulled, we would stop, turn around, walk back a bit, and turn around. Eventually, she learned she didn't get to pull me around and the walking stopped when she pulled. Currently working with my ESS in the same fashion. However, my dogs walk for at least an hour and a half each day. You HAVE to invest time in your dog or you will have a major problem as he gets older and bigger. Either invest the time and money or find him a new home that can do that because this is going to cause a LOT of problems down the line.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Olumido123 said:


> My dog levi(7 months old), has recently been acting uncontrollable.


I recently strained my back and couldn't give my 10-month-old up the exercise he needs and was used to receiving. In about three days he turned into a total nightmare. Nipping and backing at everyone and everything. He lost almost all of his impulse control. 100 lbs of crazy on four legs.

We started exercising again today with some walks and he is returning to his old personality. He is still a bit jumpy but I hope that will go away in a few days when I can throw a ball again.


----------



## Maria B (Jun 26, 2020)

Olumido123 said:


> Hello all, I've lurked on this website for advice but couldn't really find a scenario close to mine.
> 
> My dog levi(7 months old), has recently been acting uncontrollable. He jumps on my parents and sometimes nips his teeth at me when I tell him to stop something. I walk him but we have a small neighborhood so I think I need to do more loops around. I use mostly a prong collar on him(which he constantly pulls on), it is impossible to walk him without a prong collar, although I recently got him an e-collar. He his always hyper and it makes it impossible to have him inside the house, he's mostly outside(which he hates) and when he's inside I have to put him in his cage to prevent him from destroying everything. I agree that he might not be getting enough attention from me, due to the fact that my college classes are very tasking.
> I welcome any advice, and will take them into consideration.
> Thank you all


Hello
Mental work does wonders.
Walking around the blocks is not enough for these dogs.
They want to learn. So sit, stay, come, down, roll over, watch me, turn to the left, turn to the right, leave it, bring it..........so much you can teach this dog. And he will be mentally tired.
Hope some professional person has shown you how to use the prong correctly and the E collar extremely correctly.
good luck


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

it is not too early to teach your pup "work". You can teach your pup to pick up laundry and put it into the hamper or help you carry it to the washing machine. Put a thick rope on the basket and have him drag the basket to you. Haven him find "lost" house keys. Teach the pup to imitate you as in you sit, he sits, you lay on the floor, he lays on the floor, you spin around, he spins around, etc. If you have a small child playground that doesn't ban pets, use the slides and tunnels for doggy parkour. 

But mostly find yourself a trainer who can watch you,even if it is online. Sometimes just a small change in the way you time your corrections and rewards can make a big difference.


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

Olumido123 said:


> Also any advice on treats to get him? He doesn't like most of his treats and the treats he does like is not healthy for him. I have to buy beef and dry it out in the oven and he seems to like that, but i'm not sure if there are any alternatives.


My GSD has a very sensitive tummy and is allergic to chicken. I found these Lung treats on amazon. All 3 of my dogs love these. Sounds nasty, but no adverse side effects and they find them tasty.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Olumido123 said:


> Also any advice on treats to get him? He doesn't like most of his treats and the treats he does like is not healthy for him. I have to buy beef and dry it out in the oven and he seems to like that, but i'm not sure if there are any alternatives.


To some extent, treats are a reinforced taste. As you make positive associations with a particular treat, pup will start to like it more and more. It is kind of like loading the 'yes' marker.

After a while, the act of getting the treat is more important than the treat itself. If you really want to get technical... It is the anticipation of the treat (which triggers dopamine) which the dog ultimately finds the most rewarding. Think of someone sitting at a slot machine for hours while slowly losing money

Ole is going through an interesting phase where he prefers a milk bone covered in peanut butter inside a kong rather than a milk bone and peanut butter sitting on a plate. If you put them side by side, he will always pick the kong.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Exercise is at the root of the solution. Not leash walking. Off leash,away from home running and playing,minimum 90 minutes a day (MINIMUM)


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

and while in the house try other types of training like a couple have suggested. We have been working on different commands while inside the house and in different rooms. I will tell Karma "go to mom/momma" and she will run to my wife.. She will get praise long enough for me to sneak into another room (we have a small house and i'm a big guy.. sometimes sneaking is hard lol).. Then my wife will give the command "go to dad!" and she will come find me, and get lots of praise. We are now working on doing the same thing with our daughters (monkey and tiny hooman). She will seek out her 'baby' or 'tiny hooman' on command, but this game is rather hard because TH is always near her 'Marma' and follows her everywhere, including mud puddles..another story for another day.... 

Karma likes her snacks/treats, but is VERY praise driven. My favorite is when she isn't listening to my wife in the kitchen (because she's cooking), and i'll whistle and she will come at me like a freight train, jump on the sofa and derp in my lap because she knows when i whistle, lovings are being given out. For treats we get chicken milk bones or i will grab a handful of her dog food and give them to her one or two bits at a time. This also helps with the impulse control of taking a treat too aggressively, which is important to us because of the littles. When she does take the treat gently, she gets the treat and praise. 

Every GSD is different, and our Karma is only just over a year old. They are an amazing breed but MAN can they land shark destroy things lol.. We MAY have lost a few kick balls and may have a few holes in our yard. 

While on walks we try going different directions and different routes around town, and to help keep her attention we will also force her to stop and sit at every stop sign, and we will even do the proper 'look both ways' (this helps with the training the humans too! lol) before we proceed. When she does this she will get a treat and we move on our walk.


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

I find it’s easier to exhaust a high energy/drive dog mentally than physically. Sometimes you can make them run for an hour outside and they’re still a complete basket case when they come back inside. What does your dog value the most? Treats, toys or attention? Take all of those away and make him work for it. My dog currently doesn’t even have a food bowl (the last one didn’t get one until he was a few years old). If he has that much destructive energy, he’s likely very intelligent and should be easier than average to train. He’ll quickly figure out when he has nothing and you have everything, he has to work to earn his rewards. When all of his energy is spent on working, he’ll get tired pretty quickly and become less destructive. Look into IPO training rather than traditional “obedience” training. High energy dogs don’t really fit into the “obedient” dog category (the way people expect a golden retriever to fetch their pipe and slippers and lay at their feet)... they’re more “obedient” in that they always need an instruction to follow. You can teach him a whole array of “circus tricks” around the house to keep his mind occupied... GSDs were bred to do pretty much anything... teaching him to heel, sit and lay down are probably boring him senseless... if he ignores you, it’s because you’re boring (😜 don’t take it personally)... he’s just not interested in whatever crappy (in his mind) treat you’re holding up and he already knows the end result (either he gets it or he doesn’t so who cares, just another day) but if you are in possession of some toy that’s not always laying around on the floor anyway and you have what he wants, he’ll definitely start paying attention... then you have to get your family on board too... I have difficulty with that one also. 
Good luck 🙃


----------



## AbbyandMaya (Jun 22, 2020)

Olumido123 said:


> Hello all, I've lurked on this website for advice but couldn't really find a scenario close to mine.
> 
> My dog levi(7 months old), has recently been acting uncontrollable. He jumps on my parents and sometimes nips his teeth at me when I tell him to stop something. I walk him but we have a small neighborhood so I think I need to do more loops around. I use mostly a prong collar on him(which he constantly pulls on), it is impossible to walk him without a prong collar, although I recently got him an e-collar. He his always hyper and it makes it impossible to have him inside the house, he's mostly outside(which he hates) and when he's inside I have to put him in his cage to prevent him from destroying everything. I agree that he might not be getting enough attention from me, due to the fact that my college classes are very tasking.
> I welcome any advice, and will take them into consideration.
> Thank you all


Mental and physical stimulation is much needed in this puppy’s life! Researching how to do so will be extremely helpful to you, contact a balanced trainer/a trainer who will be willing to use tools if need be. In your case, it doesn’t sound like your dog will be well suited to just positive training. Applying structure and training in home too will help tremendously


----------



## Karma’sMom (May 18, 2020)

I use beef liver that’s been freeze dried...it comes ready to go in a little pouch from petsmart.
he goes crazy for them and my pup was never food motivated either. using those along with a lot of pets and praise has ton the trick for us. Does your dog have a favourite ball or toy? Maybe try using that to get him excited enough to want to pay attention to you then reward him with it the second he performs a command correctly. Also, immediately correct for mistakes. Don’t let him walk all over ya 😊


----------



## Tee (Dec 5, 2019)

Olumido123 said:


> Hello all, I've lurked on this website for advice but couldn't really find a scenario close to mine.
> 
> My dog levi(7 months old), has recently been acting uncontrollable. He jumps on my parents and sometimes nips his teeth at me when I tell him to stop something. I walk him but we have a small neighborhood so I think I need to do more loops around. I use mostly a prong collar on him(which he constantly pulls on), it is impossible to walk him without a prong collar, although I recently got him an e-collar. He his always hyper and it makes it impossible to have him inside the house, he's mostly outside(which he hates) and when he's inside I have to put him in his cage to prevent him from destroying everything. I agree that he might not be getting enough attention from me, due to the fact that my college classes are very tasking.
> I welcome any advice, and will take them into consideration.
> Thank you all


 If you want my honest opinion.. You should re home him… it is not fair to your dog… I take my German shepherd out every day for an hour 1/2 we climb mountains or walk on the beach… sometimes I have to drive 15 or 20 minutes to find a place that we can walk together… my GSD is a rescue and had a badd beginning so hes nervous in the public so I make sure to take him places where he can feel comfortable… I feel extremely sad for your dog and there is no point to you having him please please please give him to a family where he can live a better life. Milk


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Tee said:


> If you want my honest opinion.. You should re home him… it is not fair to your dog… I take my German shepherd out every day for an hour 1/2 we climb mountains or walk on the beach… sometimes I have to drive 15 or 20 minutes to find a place that we can walk together… my GSD is a rescue and had a badd beginning so hes nervous in the public so I make sure to take him places where he can feel comfortable… I feel extremely sad for your dog and there is no point to you having him please please please give him to a family where he can live a better life. Milk


That would be my advice if the OP isn't changing his life and his way to live with a young GSD. How are things going by the way OP?


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

Tee said:


> If you want my honest opinion.. You should re home him… it is not fair to your dog… I take my German shepherd out every day for an hour 1/2 we climb mountains or walk on the beach… sometimes I have to drive 15 or 20 minutes to find a place that we can walk together… my GSD is a rescue and had a badd beginning so hes nervous in the public so I make sure to take him places where he can feel comfortable… I feel extremely sad for your dog and there is no point to you having him please please please give him to a family where he can live a better life. Milk


Don’t take this personally but to me, your post sounded more sad than the dog’s current situation. The dog bounces around, wags his tail and clearly loves his family if he doesn’t want to be outside and you’re suggesting they abandon him for someone that will walk him more 😢
It sounds like he’s only left in the crate or outside because he has bad house manners, not because nobody has time... if a dog is a joy to walk, anyone can carve out a few minutes a few times a day to take him for a walk. Shepherds are so loyal that it destroys them to leave their family. I had a dog once that completely tore out the fur from his hindquarters because I was in the hospital for two weeks. He had no separation anxiety or behavioural issues prior to that but once he realized I just left one day and didn’t come back, he went insane. He was fearful and neurotic the whole time I was gone (I’m told). He refused to go on walks and just wanted to sit by the door and wait for me to come back. As soon as I got back, he was perfectly normal again. I could never do that to a dog on purpose unless there was no other option. Sometimes rehoming is the lesser of two evils but I don’t necessarily think it’s as simple as who will walk them more with these types of dogs that will truly bond with their family.


----------



## Chris4609 (Dec 15, 2019)

Olumido123 said:


> Hello all, I've lurked on this website for advice but couldn't really find a scenario close to mine.
> 
> My dog levi(7 months old), has recently been acting uncontrollable. He jumps on my parents and sometimes nips his teeth at me when I tell him to stop something. I walk him but we have a small neighborhood so I think I need to do more loops around. I use mostly a prong collar on him(which he constantly pulls on), it is impossible to walk him without a prong collar, although I recently got him an e-collar. He his always hyper and it makes it impossible to have him inside the house, he's mostly outside(which he hates) and when he's inside I have to put him in his cage to prevent him from destroying everything. I agree that he might not be getting enough attention from me, due to the fact that my college classes are very tasking.
> I welcome any advice, and will take them into consideration.
> ...


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> That would be my advice if the OP isn't changing his life and his way to live with a young GSD. How are things going by the way OP?


It's going a lot better. He's getting more exercise and I'm reteaching him some commands some commands from the past. I still have a long way to go, but I'll put the work in.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

iBite said:


> Don’t take this personally but to me, your post sounded more sad than the dog’s current situation. The dog bounces around, wags his tail and clearly loves his family if he doesn’t want to be outside and you’re suggesting they abandon him for someone that will walk him more 😢
> It sounds like he’s only left in the crate or outside because he has bad house manners, not because nobody has time... if a dog is a joy to walk, anyone can carve out a few minutes a few times a day to take him for a walk. Shepherds are so loyal that it destroys them to leave their family. I had a dog once that completely tore out the fur from his hindquarters because I was in the hospital for two weeks. He had no separation anxiety or behavioural issues prior to that but once he realized I just left one day and didn’t come back, he went insane. He was fearful and neurotic the whole time I was gone (I’m told). He refused to go on walks and just wanted to sit by the door and wait for me to come back. As soon as I got back, he was perfectly normal again. I could never do that to a dog on purpose unless there was no other option. Sometimes rehoming is the lesser of two evils but I don’t necessarily think it’s as simple as who will walk them more with these types of dogs that will truly bond with their family.


Thank you for this comment. Makes me want to put more effort on him.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

My answer to all those questions is yes. I just need to have a full discussion with my family, and I'm sure they'll comply


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

Olumido123 said:


> Thank you for this comment. Makes me want to put more effort on him.


I’m happy to hear that 
Keep in mind, GSDs were bred to be working dogs. Even if you bought a perfectly trained 7 month old puppy from a trainer, that puppy likely would have spent a majority of its life in a crate also. They only come out to train and they go back in. Professional trainers don’t spend 24 hours with their dogs, hiking through the woods for hours everyday either. If everybody takes him for a 5 minute walk around the block a few times a day (with some additional other exercise), that will work just fine... in addition to coming out of the crate for half an hour each time to “train”. The more training he gets, the more he’ll naturally come out of the crate. The crate is even a tool for training so you’re halfway there. My rule for a training session when starting out is 2 corrections or 3 rewards (whichever comes first), then back in the crate for them to amuse themselves and reset their brain... any more than that at first and they start to lose their drive and become uninterested. If you try that a few times for a few days, you’ll be able to gauge how much you can build that up and keep him interested and he’ll start to learn that the longer he behaves and does what you want, the longer you pay attention to him. It might take him a few weeks to forget all his bad habits but if your family stays consistent and puts him back in his crate the _moment_ he starts goofing off, not after 5 minutes of goofing off and negotiations, he’ll make the association. If you pay attention to all his bad habits, I’ll bet my life that every bad thing he does around the house is a series of things he _knows_ will get a reaction out of everybody. That’s him figuring out how to get attention and playtime with his favorite toys (your family). You can rework all of those behaviours into things you WANT him to do, you just have to outsmart him. If you only go after your own belongings like shoes and coats, put all those things away and pretend dog toys are just as important to you. He doesn’t actually care if it’s a shoe or a squeak toy, he just wants the interaction. He’s working your prey drive for your own things


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Olumido123 said:


> Thank you for this comment. Makes me want to put more effort on him.


Look, if everyone who had a less then perfect home gave up their dogs we would have a lot of homeless dogs. Situations like yours bother me a lot less then purse dogs. Lol.
Pics would be nice. Can we see this beast of yours?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It is critical for all dogs, especially growing puppies, to get full range exercise for joint, overall and mental health too. Mental stimulation can NOT provide this necessary health benefit. Without it, do expect your dog to act out and express bad behaviors. Don't blame the dog for what you have created.

Provide your dog with proper physical and mental care and watch miracles begin to happen. Feed you dog well, give him ample access to fresh water, give him appropriate exercise on natural surfaces, and... address his drives. 

Addressing drives, aka mental stimulation, can easly be done by allowing a dog to simply sniff new and interesting things in varying environments. You don't need to do back flips to keep a German Shepherd entertained. Teach your dog the behaviors that you want. Stop correcting a puppy for behaviors you don't want because he does not understand what you expect from him.

Pick a training method. Don't get lost in too many different training styles. Teach your puppy yes and no markers. Teaching your dog how to respond to leash pressure is always a good thing. Start slow in your house with very short sessions. Gradually add duration, distance and distractions. Take two or three steps backwards if your dog becomes overwhelmed by premature expectations.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

iBite said:


> I’m happy to hear that
> Keep in mind, GSDs were bred to be working dogs. Even if you bought a perfectly trained 7 month old puppy from a trainer, that puppy likely would have spent a majority of its life in a crate also. They only come out to train and they go back in. Professional trainers don’t spend 24 hours with their dogs, hiking through the woods for hours everyday either. If everybody takes him for a 5 minute walk around the block a few times a day (with some additional other exercise), that will work just fine... in addition to coming out of the crate for half an hour each time to “train”. The more training he gets, the more he’ll naturally come out of the crate. The crate is even a tool for training so you’re halfway there. My rule for a training session when starting out is 2 corrections or 3 rewards (whichever comes first), then back in the crate for them to amuse themselves and reset their brain... any more than that at first and they start to lose their drive and become uninterested. If you try that a few times for a few days, you’ll be able to gauge how much you can build that up and keep him interested and he’ll start to learn that the longer he behaves and does what you want, the longer you pay attention to him. It might take him a few weeks to forget all his bad habits but if your family stays consistent and puts him back in his crate the _moment_ he starts goofing off, not after 5 minutes of goofing off and negotiations, he’ll make the association. If you pay attention to all his bad habits, I’ll bet my life that every bad thing he does around the house is a series of things he _knows_ will get a reaction out of everybody. That’s him figuring out how to get attention and playtime with his favorite toys (your family). You can rework all of those behaviours into things you WANT him to do, you just have to outsmart him. If you only go after your own belongings like shoes and coats, put all those things away and pretend dog toys are just as important to you. He doesn’t actually care if it’s a shoe or a squeak toy, he just wants the interaction. He’s working your prey drive for your own things


Woah this is very informative thanks. Can you tell me more about the 2 corrections or 3 treats method?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MAWL mentioned leash pressure and I found this 









When to use leash pressure vs. leash pops


I have confusion on when it's best to use leash pressure (neg reinforcement) vs. leash pops (positive punishment) to change behavior. For example, when loose leash walking and my dog stops to sniff something and is taking too long and not responding to my "Leave It" command, is it best to use...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

Olumido123 said:


> Woah this is very informative thanks. Can you tell me more about the 2 corrections or 3 treats method?


It’s mostly to teach communication rather than actual “training”. It communicates what’s correct and what’s not correct in really small doses so he’s not overloaded with information and more confused than before. If you bring him out give him a command you know for sure he’ll do right, and if he does it, give him a reward. If you have to correct him 2 times, put him back in his crate because he’s just going to start losing his confidence and the corrections will lose their meaning... then come back a few minutes later and do it again. It teaches them several things, an important one is that when he’s out of the crate, he’s under control at all times... also a fun bit of psychology is that when you walk into a room through a doorway, your mind resets... try it right now... walk out your front door and stand there and see what happens to your brain... it’s kinda cool 😂


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

iBite said:


> It’s mostly to teach communication rather than actual “training”. It communicates what’s correct and what’s not correct in really small doses so he’s not overloaded with information and more confused than before. If you bring him out give him a command you know for sure he’ll do right, and if he does it, give him a reward. If you have to correct him 2 times, put him back in his crate because he’s just going to start losing his confidence and the corrections will lose their meaning... then come back a few minutes later and do it again. It teaches them several things, an important one is that when he’s out of the crate, he’s under control at all times... also a fun bit of psychology is that when you walk into a room through a doorway, your mind resets... try it right now... walk out your front door and stand there and see what happens to your brain... it’s kinda cool 😂


😂 Makes a lot of sense. I notice that sometimes he seems a bit lost, so having him reset will be helpful. In the morning I always have him sit before I open his cage, and then wait before I give him permission to come out but there are time when it seems he doesn't know how to sit, I'd ask him to sit clearly and he'd just stare into my eyes like he's not sure what I'm asking for. But he sits well when he knows there is a treat involved so I think hes just been stubborn.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello all. Its me, i want to thank you for all your help. I have worked on my dog with most tips and he has definitely improved. He is a lot more obedient and i make sure he gets his exercise. I also find that he's more easily trained through his tug of war toy. I really appreciate you all. It is a work in progress, but i definitely see progress.

One thing that's on my mind is how he reacts around strangers, hes perfectly fine outside or on walks and wont bark at anyone although he doesn't like to get close to them. But he hates when people come over, this is due to his lack of socialization which was cause by quarantine. His training class literally got cancelled because of it. I'm sure its fear based, since he seems very wary of almost everyone, even when he's startled he barks. But if you have a dog with you, he automatically trusts you and you can pet him probably due to the dog smell on you.

Any advice will be appreciated, i would hate for him to nip someone because of his fear.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

He should be put away when guests come over. If he’s so uncomfortable that you’re afraid he might bite someone, save everyone the pain and put him in a room or crate where he feels safe. You can also start working on having him leashed to you while someone else answers the door and invites the guest in. He gets awesome treats for sitting calmly, looking at you, not barking, etc. Let him see that the person isn’t a threat (do NOT let them interact!), then put him away while things are looking good. You want to end it on a good note before he gets overwhelmed. Eventually it won’t be as big of a deal for him.

Always make sure guests 100% ignore him. That means no talking, petting, even looking at him. Even if he goes up to a guest, tell them to continue ignoring him. He needs to feel confident before he’s forced to interact.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

This sounds like a solid plan. My aunt came over earlier and i made her throw treats in his kennel while not looking at him. He still was going crazy but i was always there to tell him to stop before he barked. It kind of worked but he still barked at her before she left. I wish people can just listen and not interact with him, but everyone seems to always want to pet when he calms down.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> He should be put away when guests come over. If he’s so uncomfortable that you’re afraid he might bite someone, save everyone the pain and put him in a room or crate where he feels safe. You can also start working on having him leashed to you while someone else answers the door and invites the guest in. He gets awesome treats for sitting calmly, looking at you, not barking, etc. Let him see that the person isn’t a threat (do NOT let them interact!), then put him away while things are looking good. You want to end it on a good note before he gets overwhelmed. Eventually it won’t be as big of a deal for him.
> 
> Always make sure guests 100% ignore him. That means no talking, petting, even looking at him. Even if he goes up to a guest, tell them to continue ignoring him. He needs to feel confident before he’s forced to interact.


This sounds like a solid plan. My aunt came over earlier and i made her throw treats in his kennel while not looking at him. He still was going crazy but i was always there to tell him to stop before he barked. It kind of worked but he still barked at her before she left. I wish people can just listen and not interact with him, but everyone seems to always want to pet when he calms down.

I also don't think the approach with me holding the leash will work at that point he disregards all treats and just focuses on the visitor


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Olumido123 said:


> This sounds like a solid plan. My aunt came over earlier and i made her throw treats in his kennel while not looking at him. He still was going crazy but i was always there to tell him to stop before he barked. It kind of worked but he still barked at her before she left. I wish people can just listen and not interact with him, but everyone seems to always want to pet when he calms down.
> 
> I also don't think the approach with me holding the leash will work at that point he disregards all treats and just focuses on the visitor


Yes, holding the leash is something you’d have to build to later. Honestly, if guests can’t listen to instructions either, he needs to be completely separated. It sounds like his crate is in a common area where guests are. Is it possible to move it somewhere else so he can be completely at peace? If he’s still barking in the crate because people are around, that’s not helping and may be making it worse because now he’s trapped in a space that’s supposed to be safe.


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

It’s important to remember that GSDs were not intended to just welcome people into their homes. I know there are always exceptions, but it’s not fair to the dogs to expect them to be trainable to be perfectly friendly and social with whoever walks in your door. You can train them to stay in one corner and possibly not react but it’s unrealistic to make a GSD greet outsiders with a wagging tail. My dog is always crated when people are in the house. It’s just her instinct to guard me when my back is turned... and she’s very well bred and very well socialized... but I’m not going to put her into a situation to get herself into trouble when she is just doing her job. 
Part of the temperament test is a friendly person that suddenly turns on you. They’re not supposed to ever trust strangers, just tolerate them and not bite them until they’re a threat.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

If you dont mind me asking, how could i possible train my dog to be this way. Not react towards people but at the same time be in look out


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> Yes, holding the leash is something you’d have to build to later. Honestly, if guests can’t listen to instructions either, he needs to be completely separated. It sounds like his crate is in a common area where guests are. Is it possible to move it somewhere else so he can be completely at peace? If he’s still barking in the crate because people are around, that’s not helping and may be making it worse because now he’s trapped in a space that’s supposed to be safe.


Oh man, i didn't look at it that way. I thought it would help since he'd get used to seeing the person and seeing that they aren't a threat. But it also makes sense that it'll be a negative impact on how safe he feels in his crate.


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

Olumido123 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, how could i possible train my dog to be this way. Not react towards people but at the same time be in look out


A really good “stay” command... but I would be lying if I said I would ever trust my dog around someone who was never going to be a threat because dogs aren’t THAT good at telling the difference, so even if you train them, they will always expect that the threat is coming at some point in the game and start getting more and more excited... it would be too complicated to train a dog to “sometimes guard” and “sometimes not”... you can’t explain to them which exercise it is today... you have to pick one and stick to it 😂 
I don’t have enough time to fully explain at the moment but I can take more time later if you need more info... but if you want him to “guard” in any fashion at any point in time, then he should only be allowed near people when you’re ready to handle him doing his thing. Never let him around “innocent“ people unless he’s under your control, like on a leash. The dogs you see on YouTube that are trained in protection and the owners tells them to stay outside the bank while the do their banking for half an hour is WAY above most people’s capabilities in training (if it’s even possible, I haven’t seen it in person yet 😂) so don’t expect that out of a regular dog.


----------



## Olumido123 (Jun 18, 2020)

iBite said:


> A really good “stay” command... but I would be lying if I said I would ever trust my dog around someone who was never going to be a threat because dogs aren’t THAT good at telling the difference, so even if you train them, they will always expect that the threat is coming at some point in the game and start getting more and more excited... it would be too complicated to train a dog to “sometimes guard” and “sometimes not”... you can’t explain to them which exercise it is today... you have to pick one and stick to it 😂
> I don’t have enough time to fully explain at the moment but I can take more time later if you need more info... but if you want him to “guard” in any fashion at any point in time, then he should only be allowed near people when you’re ready to handle him doing his thing. Never let him around “innocent“ people unless he’s under your control, like on a leash. The dogs you see on YouTube that are trained in protection and the owners tells them to stay outside the bank while the do their banking for half an hour is WAY above most people’s capabilities in training (if it’s even possible, I haven’t seen it in person yet 😂) so don’t expect that out of a regular dog.


It would be awesome if you could explain to me. I moved his kennel to the basement with some toys as the other comment said so that he can feel safe. And i'll be moving him back up when their no visitors until im sure he can control himself. Haha thanks for the help


----------



## Luollie2002 (Aug 16, 2020)

Olumido123 said:


> Hello all, I've lurked on this website for advice but couldn't really find a scenario close to mine.
> 
> My dog levi(7 months old), has recently been acting uncontrollable. He jumps on my parents and sometimes nips his teeth at me when I tell him to stop something. I walk him but we have a small neighborhood so I think I need to do more loops around. I use mostly a prong collar on him(which he constantly pulls on), it is impossible to walk him without a prong collar, although I recently got him an e-collar. He his always hyper and it makes it impossible to have him inside the house, he's mostly outside(which he hates) and when he's inside I have to put him in his cage to prevent him from destroying everything. I agree that he might not be getting enough attention from me, due to the fact that my college classes are very tasking.
> I welcome any advice, and will take them into consideration.
> Thank you all


I think that you are searching for answers for your puppies needs is a great start.
While I totally agree that Shepard’s needs plenty of excercise, walks, runs, and play, training does a lot to wear them out. They are so smart that skills, tricks, and problem solving games Do so much to enhance their lives. It also creates a stronger bond between you.
Look into any kind of training(obedience, agility) that you would enjoy doing together. You won’t regret it.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

davewis said:


> I recently strained my back and couldn't give my 10-month-old up the exercise he needs and was used to receiving. In about three days he turned into a total nightmare. Nipping and backing at everyone and everything. He lost almost all of his impulse control. 100 lbs of crazy on four legs.
> 
> We started exercising again today with some walks and he is returning to his old personality. He is still a bit jumpy but I hope that will go away in a few days when I can throw a ball again.


@davewis please post a pic of your dog on the 100 lb GSD thread. I love to see them.








GSDs over 100lbs... How many ppl have one?


You will not prefer them if you have to carry them! The issue is that most often people who brag that their GSD is over 100 lbs have fat dogs. Large specimens do occur in litters from parents of standard size, but it should never be a goal of a breeder. No doubt, but how often do you have to...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Tim is spot on.

I’m not an advocate of caging, nor re-homing, but you gotta figure it out.

These dogs need time, play, structure, discipline, et al and a bunch of it.

Maybe next semester alter your class schedule to accommodate your dog’s needs.

If there’s a will, there’s a way.

You need to re-evaluate fairly quickly.

Best of luck to you and your pup.


----------

